# Windows 7 ou Windows 10 sur Imac 10.1 ?



## sebastien (25 Avril 2022)

Bonjour à tous,

Je dispose d'un iMac 10.1 (21.5" fin 2009) avec un processeur Intel Core 2 Duo 3.06Ghz et 4Gb de RAM (je vais passer à 8Gb prochainement ).
Je regarde également de remplacer le disque actuel par un SSD pour gagner en performance.

Suivant votre expérience avec Bootcamp quel Windows (Win7 Pro ou Win10 Pro) sera le plus stable et le plus performant sur cette machine ? 

Merci par avance pour vos retours.


----------



## sebastien (26 Avril 2022)

Personne ne peut me faire un retour d'expérience (Win7/Win10) sur cette version d'iMac ?


----------



## Raal (22 Mai 2022)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas de comparatif possible, juste un avis sur W7 sur mon iMac 2009/2010 (je sais plus trop) 24" sous Léopard. Pour l'utilisation que j'en fait (bureautique, internet, suite adobe...) aucun soucis marquant et cela fait plusieurs année que je tourne avec.


----------



## Sev_X (23 Mai 2022)

Eh bien c'est simple, Apple n'a jamais créé de pilotes pour Windows 10 destinés à cette machine, seulement pour Windows XP, Vista et 7. Donc c'est vite décidé, c'est Windows 7 . En plus il tournera mieux.
En plus, je ne sais pas vous, mais moi je préfère le joli design de Windows 7 (qui ressemblait étrangement à Snow Leopard...) aux tuiles rectangulaires de Windows 10.


----------

